# Practically new HSS724



## Danish1542 (Dec 7, 2019)

Found a like new never used HSS724 for sale. It’s a wheeled 2018 (Has new chute already) and I was able to talk him down to $1600. Is this a good price?

Wondering if I should go for an older cheaper model after reading so many negative HSS threads in here.

Thanks for any input


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you didn't buy it yet, then the price seems high. If you already did, then the price is just right !


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

If I say "it is cheap", would you believe me? If I say "it is expensive", Honda owners would hate me for that.

Personally, I wouldn't buy a Honda 724 for $1600 used, or new. I have seen a HS724, like new, $400. I would have bought it. Once in a while, you would find a good deal like that. They are nice snowblowers, but the power is not there. Parts are expensive, blah, blah. So many other good snowblowers out there.

The wheeled 724 has a faster impeller speed. Not sure about the new ones though. I don't know if they give it a faster impeller speed to make it appealing to the tracked version, or what? Most people seem to prefer track.

If you are rich as blank, then why doesn't that matter? Just pick the color that you want.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Danish1542 said:


> Found a like new never used HSS724 for sale. It’s a wheeled 2018 (Has new chute already) and I was able to talk him down to $1600. Is this a good price?
> 
> Wondering if I should go for an older cheaper model after reading so many negative HSS threads in here.
> 
> Thanks for any input


new I think is 2399. wheeled is okay for flat surfaces and they ride up on berms. I have seen maybe 5 wheeled units out here compared to 5000 tracked so that should tell you something.
does it have the new chute with the collar cut down? also you would probably have to resize the carb jet to get more power. did you ask why they are selling? I see many HSS models with few hours going for 700-1200 less than new price. Must be a reason.

Many older HS models continually sell for high prices around here. They dont lose their value as fast. I personally know several neighbors who wish they never bought a new HSS928 and wished they kept their old one.

But it really depends on your needs. How how snow do you get? Flat surface or sloped? dry or wet snow? Also one of the advantages of a new Honda is the warranty and if you take care of it and maintain it you may have years of dependable service.

good luck. BTW this time of year you should be able to find good HS724's in the 400-1200 range depending on condition and the owners knowledge of values. Sometimes all they need is a service and maybe a couple new parts. The you have a solid blower that can last 20-25 years or more. It's a proven fact.


----------



## Danish1542 (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. Correct, 2400 new. I’m in the Boston area. Flat, 6 car driveway, recently paved. I understand the track models are generally viewed as better but I don’t think I need one for my situation.

The chute is cut out already. He is selling due to moving. Personally I was thinking $800 off for a like new unit was pretty good. There are others in my area selling the same machine and won’t go below 1800-1900.

That being said perhaps i should look at an older HS instead of HSS. I figured newer is better but sounds like that is not necessarily the case.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

So I have a 2016 HSS724 ACTD (that's the tracked Canuck version, but with the older chute). I am in Calgary where we get some wet snow, but not like Boston. Personally I don't find it is underpowered, but might think differently if all our snow was wet. A new chute and impeller kit I'd do first anyways if I did have issues. Then maybe a larger jet. But to date I haven't needed them.

I used to do 26 properties, but my back only lets me do 13 now. The tracked is liked here because it is the only machine that can do gravel and grass due to its ability to hold the chute stationary above the ground. In the suburbs where municipalities have three waste bins (trash, compost, recyclables), people store these bins between the houses. That means you have to pull them out twice a week to get them to the curb. Because the houses are so close you get big drifts (up to 5 feet) blocking access. The 724 with its tracks lets me blow a path for my neighbours so they can access their bins. The secondary reason for the tracks for me is end of driveway (EOD). After the plow goes by and you get that rock hard ice pile, I can't get a wheeled machine across the street to access a few of the properties I do. A tracked machine just climbs over it. So nice.

The machine isn't for everyone, and I actually use the single stage 720 90% of the time. But when I need the tracks, it's a luxury I am lucky to have, one I bought just as I retired as I know I'd likely be unable to afford it in the years to come. 

That's my 2 cents worth towards your research.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't you do the EOD when you clear? That is not part of your job?
I try, stress try, to clear my EOD as soon as they roll by.
Sometimes it is not possible.
When that happens I have a friend hit it with his trucks plow.

I have another friend that rides all around with his backhoe and bucket and just clears the EOD snow.
One bucket clears it for 20 bucks and he is on to the next customer. 
He has a list and does quite well during a storm.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Don't you do the EOD when you clear? That is not part of your job?
> I try, stress try, to clear my EOD as soon as they roll by.
> Sometimes it is not possible.
> When that happens I have a friend hit it with his trucks plow.
> ...


I don't have a job. I'm retired and provide no value to society anymore (as my son tells me  I'm not a contractor, just a snow angel. We have a lot of homes in our neighbourhood inside closes and loops w/o sidewalks. When I need to get to someone's driveway I often have to cross the nasty plow puke on the side of the road, but it doesn't abut a sidewalk because it is on a street side with a close or housing loop. I do the EOD for driveways, but you still have to cross big plowed stuff to get to them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> So I have a 2016 HSS724 ACTD (that's the tracked Canuck version, but with the older chute). I am in Calgary where we get some wet snow, but not like Boston. Personally I don't find it is underpowered, but might think differently if all our snow was wet. A new chute and impeller kit I'd do first anyways if I did have issues. Then maybe a larger jet. But to date I haven't needed them.
> 
> I used to do 26 properties, but my back only lets me do 13 now. The tracked is liked here because it is the only machine that can do gravel and grass due to its ability to hold the chute stationary above the ground. In the suburbs where municipalities have three waste bins (trash, compost, recyclables), people store these bins between the houses. That means you have to pull them out twice a week to get them to the curb. Because the houses are so close you get big drifts (up to 5 feet) blocking access. The 724 with its tracks lets me blow a path for my neighbours so they can access their bins. The secondary reason for the tracks for me is end of driveway (EOD). After the plow goes by and you get that rock hard ice pile, I can't get a wheeled machine across the street to access a few of the properties I do. A tracked machine just climbs over it. So nice.
> 
> ...


Is it true that the upgrades we have seen in the US on the new HSS models since I think 2016 has been up in Canada much longer? what about the jet size? maybe they are bigger the the US versions.?

I always wondered why the Canadian models were different than the US models.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

CalgaryPT said:


> I don't have a job. I'm retired and provide no value to society anymore (as my son tells me  I'm not a contractor, just a snow angel. We have a lot of homes in our neighbourhood inside closes and loops w/o sidewalks. When I need to get to someone's driveway I often have to cross the nasty plow puke on the side of the road, but it doesn't abut a sidewalk because it is on a street side with a close or housing loop. I do the EOD for driveways, but you still have to cross big plowed stuff to get to them.


OK, Snow Angel, I like that. 
Paint that on the side of your machine. 

One of my boys ever tells me that, they will be laying in the EOD snow pile.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> Is it true that the upgrades we have seen in the US on the new HSS models since I think 2016 has been up in Canada much longer? what about the jet size? maybe they are bigger the the US versions.?
> 
> I always wondered why the Canadian models were different than the US models.


,
All good questions I wish I had answers to. Even dealers I have asked don't know, or I can tell are talking out their bum when they struggle to give me an answer. I'm going to assume it is emissions related, and maybe cold weather related. For example, I heard one dealer say that the insulation on the electrics in Canadian models is designed for colder weather. But that makes no sense as Alaska gets colder than we do by far. I do know that Hondas generally arrive in California first for US customers, so that's why I'm thinking it's an emissions thing. 

I also don't know about the upgrade issues as I know of no chute clogging issues in western Canada. On our East Coast (Newfoundland for example) you'd see wet heavy stuff. But I can't speak to their dealerships. Honda said they first starting hearing about chute issues in USA east coast locations (New England) I think. I suspect you guys were more vocal than we were due to number of customers, so I'd guess you saw the new chute before us, not after.

I have an assortment of jets as well as a drill kit and pin vise for them. I had intended to play with the jet this past season, do the impeller mod, and cut my chute to match the new models. But it was a weird snow season. We had lots of snow over the season, more frequently than normal, but never a big enough dump that I couldn't do it with the 720. And no big drifts between the houses either. So it was the first year I never got the 724 out.

None of that answers your question though. Maybe the Canadian models have a secret beer holder on them?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> One of my boys ever tells me that, they will be laying in the EOD snow pile.


LOL. He's good kid. He's also 6'6 and built like a tank. I'd tap out pretty early.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> I don't have a job. I'm retired and provide no value to society anymore (as my son tells me  I'm not a contractor, just a snow angel. We have a lot of homes in our neighbourhood inside closes and loops w/o sidewalks. When I need to get to someone's driveway I often have to cross the nasty plow puke on the side of the road, but it doesn't abut a sidewalk because it is on a street side with a close or housing loop. I do the EOD for driveways, but you still have to cross big plowed stuff to get to them.


Americans are backwards on the way they treat their elders. In asian , indian, and some other cultures , elders are revered and respected. i think many businesses in the US have known for awhile how valuable older retired workers are since they are hiring seniors like crazy in part time positions. all kinds of positions. heck i have been offered at least 10 jobs since i retired because employers know i will show up on time and not call in sick on a monday or friday.

I have 6 grown children and they better treat me with respect or else. like in the movie 'Back to School " Mellon's best friend tells the kid....."I put one kid through college and I put the other through the wall" That's how I am.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm pretty fortunate. His comments are all meant in fun and we have a good relationship where we joke around like this. Don't know how some parents deal with the opposite. I can honestly say he's my hero in many ways, and that's pretty darn cool.

Of course at that size he eats us out of house and home. If we run out of meat, the dog hides.


----------



## Danish1542 (Dec 7, 2019)

Any more thoughts on my original question?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CalgaryPT said:


> I'm pretty fortunate. His comments are all meant in fun and we have a good relationship where we joke around like this. Don't know how some parents deal with the opposite. I can honestly say he's my hero in many ways, and that's pretty darn cool.
> 
> Of course at that size he eats us out of house and home. If we run out of meat, the dog hides.


"If we run out of meat , the dog hides"

classic


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Danish1542 said:


> Any more thoughts on my original question?


I'm from Boston so know what you get. At that price I would take a chance. Use it next winter and see how it goes. If you dont like it you can sell it at same price, but probably more during the last part of winter.

Then wait until next summer to get a HS724 or 928.

good luck.


----------



## CVNY (Nov 26, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> Is it true that the upgrades we have seen in the US on the new HSS models since I think 2016 has been up in Canada much longer? what about the jet size? maybe they are bigger the the US versions.?
> 
> I always wondered why the Canadian models were different than the US models.


I understand that all NA models are jetted the same. Larger jet and new chute make a world if difference with my hss928


----------

